
Ask HN: Is anyone running iOS 10 on iPhone 5S? - chatmasta
Just wondering what the performance is like.<p>I&#x27;ve replaced my battery once already, and frequently my phone dies when it gets &lt;30%, so I don&#x27;t want to make things worse by upgrading.
======
pfortuny
5S here. Possibly a bit snappier but this is subjective. Battery the same as
9.

------
willcate
Running it on a 5c, and it is fine

